# Como hacer un adaptador USB a Paralelo DB25 y que la compu lo vea como portcom.



## MaMu (Abr 26, 2005)

La idea es armar un cable o interface que me conecte una impresora (centronics) al pueto USB de la pc, ya que los cables estan caros.


----------



## Nacho (Abr 26, 2005)

Pero igual no entiendo, un cable paralelo para la impresora no vale mas de 3 dólares, sale mas caro cualquier circuito conversor.


----------



## MaMu (Abr 27, 2005)

Pero el cable que quiero armar, en un extremo tendria una H36 (centronics macho) y en el otro extremo un conector USB (tipo A). Lo que quiero saber es como realizo la conversion, que puedo utilizar?


----------



## k@l@m@r (Mar 30, 2006)

Hola a todos!!!!  Soy nuevo aca y veo que todos son muy cooperadores, eso se agradece!!!!

Mi consulta es la siguiente:

hace poco aprendi a accesar y controlar el puerto paralelo con visual basic 6.0, me construi una pequeña placa para monitorear las salidas del puerto paralelo y funciono impecable.

el problema surgio cuando llego a mis manos un adaptador usb a paralelo, trate de conectar la placa que construi al adaptador antes mencionado  en un pc que no tenia puerto paralelo (laptop), pero me fue imposible controlar las salidas del adaptador ya q no se como accesar y controlar el adaptador  a traves del puerto USB.

Alguien sabe como hacerlo?   es posible controlar un adaptador de ese tipo con visual basic?  yo uso win XP y reconoce solo el adaptador, pero tampoco me crea puerto LPT virtual o algo por el estilo y no se como hacerlo!!!1

cualquier ayudita sera bien recibida!!!!

de antemano, muchas gracias!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lalosoft (Mar 31, 2006)

Deves  instalar un componente OCX llamado IOport o NTport  para tener acceso al puerto paralelo desde VB6 con privilegios de acceso en XP, el driver del adaptador USB/LPT  (el que viene con el adaptador y no el que te proporciona el XP) detectara en forma automatica el acceso que hace le componente OCX.

Este link te explica mas en detalle y tienen un driver pero parece que es para C++ no estoy seguro tendras que chequear tu mismo en la lectura.

http://www.beyondlogic.org/porttalk/porttalk.htm


Saludos .


----------



## k@l@m@r (Abr 3, 2006)

muchas gracias lalosoft!!!!  echare un vistazo


----------



## Simerge (Jun 6, 2006)

k@l@m@r  Tengo un problema parecido al tuyo, y me gustaria saber si conseguiste solucionar tu problema y de que forma, pues llevo tiempo intentando que mi software reconozca el puerto usb como paralelo atraves del adaptador, pero no doy con la forma.

Gracias.


----------



## k@l@m@r (Jun 7, 2006)

la verdad simerge, aun no he logrado hacerlo. Llevo bastante tiempo con esto y no lo he podido hacer!!!, si tienes algun dato, avisame porfa, yo hice el control del paralelo con visual basic pero no puedo controlar el adaptador


----------



## Simerge (Jun 8, 2006)

Gracias por tu respuesta, pero tampoco te puedo ayudar mucho, que tambien llevo bastante tiempo investigando y lo unico que he sacado es que hay que redireccionar la salida al puerto usb, pero no se como. 
Tambien he leido que para trabajar con el usb tienes que hacer una trasmision del PIC al Pc usando HIDCOMM, pero tampoco se como hacerlo y si me valdria para mi caso.


----------



## Simerge (Jul 10, 2006)

¿Alguien mas me puede ayudar sobre el tema del adaptador de puerto usb a paralelo?

Gracias.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 11, 2006)

Simerge dijo:
			
		

> ¿Alguien mas me puede ayudar sobre el tema del adaptador de puerto usb a paralelo?
> 
> Gracias.



Hola, así de fácil no creo que se pueda, pues su programa manda lso datos a la dirección del LPT1, pruebemandándolos a la dirección del USB, pero aún creo que habría que modificar el programa, pues el USB saca los datso de forma serial. Entonces ahi el detalle.

Empiece con algo sencillo, como encender y apagar un led con el USB, ya con eso empieza a avanzar y me avisa como le fue por que también me interesa aprender a usar el USB.

Ahh, se me olvidaba, seguro ocupa un driver para su tarjeta que ha hecho , y posiblemente tenga que compilarlo usted.

Saludos


----------



## elsalteno (Jul 13, 2006)

empeza con probar esto a ver si te funciona por lo visto tu transmisión funciona ok en una computadora abri el programa hiperterminal que se encuentra en inicio accesorios comunicasiones luego ponele el nombre a la conexion que vas a hacer luego te aparese otra pantalla que dice conectar a y sale conectar usando com4 y configura la velocida y ponele aceptar eso a mi me funciona


----------



## jrhc123 (Oct 11, 2007)

si ese cable es caro pero creo que te seria mas barato comprar el cable ya echo


----------



## Luhacra (Dic 5, 2007)

Hola que tal,obviamente esa no es la respuesta que andas buscando ,.....si tengo una impresora de lpt (pueto paralelo)y necesito conectarla a un notebook con puerto usb, creo que no me servirian tus opciones. Foro de electronica?,, debe haber por ahi una solucion ,, cierto?
Alguien que tenga?
Gracias


----------



## noveolatele (Dic 26, 2007)

Pues para hacer eso es bastante mas complicado de lo que parece...no basta con "hacer el cable" sino que, ademas habra que hacer el programa con los drivers para que el PC reconozca que el puerto USB escogido va a ser interpretado como un puerto paralelo y eso, a menos que seas un programador avanzado, es bastante dificil. Yo te aconsejo que lo compres hecho.

Saludos


----------



## perik (Ene 11, 2008)

Ayer cometi el error de comprar un covertidor usb-paralelo (segun vendedora) q esta como un queso    por cierto, el cual no funciona o no es un convertidor usb-paralelo pues esto parace ser q solo funciona con algunas impresoras, se lo devolvere hoy mismo a la niña bonita pero no se si alguien conoce alguna solucion pues mi portatil no tiene puerto paralelo y lo necesito para mi micropic trainer v1.1
    Gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 11, 2008)

El problema supongo que esta en la configuracion, debes mirar si el prohtama del PC lo detecta bien, si esta en el modo adecuado ECP,Standar, bidereccional...
Que el programa utilice los servicios del windows y no lo direccione directamente por harware

O sea todo viene del PC


----------



## perik (Ene 11, 2008)

No se tio pepe aki lo unico q detecta es "compatibilidad con impresoras usb" y nada mas 
el puerto paralelo sencillamente no existe.


----------



## El nombre (Ene 11, 2008)

En a revista elector de este mes sale un articulo al respecto. Hazte ilusiones! segun ellos el mes que viene dan la solucion al problema que tuvieron. Microsoft no atiende el problema en PC que no llevan puerto paralelo. Vuelve a saludar al bombon mientras le devuelves el invento y queda con ella, El no ya lo tienes

Suerte y estaremos al tanto. y cuenta como te ha ido con...


----------



## perik (Ene 15, 2008)

Ya se devolvio el inutil invento ,para colmo el bombom no estaba presente ...........

    Todas formas sigo necesitando algo q me permita "sacar" un LPTx de un usb  si es q fuese posible...
    seguire al tanto.


----------



## El nombre (Feb 11, 2008)

ole!ole!
ya han publicado la solucion! 
que rabia! 
Es para poder usar el puerto paralelo con el Vista en las placas base de los PC que al parecer no funciona.

Lo siento.


----------



## perik (Feb 15, 2008)

me parece q me voy a KURRAR cuando tenga algo de tiempo libre el programador usb de ECLIPSE, tal vez sea lo mas sensato ,ya cuando lo tenga hecho os dire q tal me va .


----------



## Nanobot (Feb 27, 2008)

noeveolatele tiene razon. compralo ya echo. a demas ponete a pensar como conectarias cuatro cablesitos (USB) a 26 cablesito (lpt) o viceversa. Igual estaria bieno desarmar un adaptador a ver como funciona.


----------



## W S N (Mar 8, 2008)

Wenas, he encontrado algo que podria ayudar .... creo 

http://www.beyondlogic.org/interrupts/winnt_isr_dpc.htm

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 20, 2008)

No es solamente un cable lo que nesecitas, tambien un microcontrolador cargado con un programa para hacer la conversion y cumplir con el protocolo de USB


----------



## Inductor (Abr 27, 2008)

Yo tambien estoy de acuerdo contigo man05drake, y ademas debe haber drivers para el intercambio de datos entre la impresora y el sistema operativo digamos Win XP

ya que debe de reconocerlo Windows desde que conectas la impresora,no es solamente un cable simple adaptado.


----------



## Uberto Martinez (Abr 30, 2008)

bueno yo entiendo que pa pc no tiene puerto paralelo solo usb es necesario tener ese conversor


----------



## jca2007 (May 8, 2008)

Para eso necesitas un adaptador que tenga varias de las señales de handshake, metete en www.quatech.com y hay ves que es lo que mejor te acomoda si pcmcia o express card.

Saludos


----------



## tinchus (May 18, 2008)

Me parece que este caso es uno de esos que por lo complicado no se justifica hacerlo, a menos que sea un desafio personal... Hacerlo, en materiales y sobre todo tiempo, te va a salir mas caro que un cable comercial si existe e incluso que una impresora usb nueva...

Se me ocurre que para hacerlo, tendrias que pensar en un microcontrolador con varios pines de I/O y con puerto USB o uno con puerto serie y un micro conversor serie a usb... Ahi tendrias el hardware de conexion basicamente, puerto usb de un lado y un monton de pines para hacer el puerto paralelo del otro... Nada demasiado complicado hasta aca...

El tema es el soft...  

Me parece que para empezar deberias conocer a la perfeccion el protocolo del puerto paralelo de una pc con la impresora, osea, como se comunican los datos para poder programarlo en el microcontrolador... Digamos que logrado esto, podrias imprimir en la impresora directamente desde el microcontrolador...  Hasta aca, un poco mas dificil pero se podria llegar a hacer con muuuucho laburo...

Ahora si... Habria que programar un driver para XP que le haga creer al sistema operativo que tu puerto USB es un puerto LPT para poder usar el driver original de la impresora... o bien, programar directamente un driver de puerto serie para la impresora y usar un driver que hace pasar al USB como puerto COM (esos si se consiguen, vienen con los micros con usb o chips conversores usb/serie) .... O un driver completo USB de una...  Todo esto ultimo, a menos que seas un experto programador de drivers windows me parece imposible....


----------



## fabianxy (Jul 8, 2008)

Hola, te comento el usb es un protocolo extremadamente largo y complejo de entender, ya que no solo debe haber un dispositivo capaz  de "entender y dialogar con el host (pc)" ademas debe haber un driver despues que administre la comunicacion entre el dispositivo usb y el sistema operativo. Pero evitando la chachara siempre hay alguien que ha hecho algo similar a lo que buscamos. Si tu interes es fabricarlo te dejo un link donde podras empezar a investigar el tema y si queres fabricarlo. 

http://www-user.tu-chemnitz.de/~heha/bastelecke/Rund um den PC/USB2LPT/ul-15.en.htm

Mucha suerte


----------



## trutos (Jul 30, 2008)

mm si amigo es tema esta algo compilicado por el lado en que lo mires si no conoces bien el funcionamiento de comunicacion de estos tipos de transmision , ademas crear los driver es complicadicimo, lo otro es que si pouedes de alguna forma conseguirte prestado uno y ver como funciona para luego hacerte uno,.


----------



## jey_jey16 (Sep 22, 2008)

los adaptadores de usb a paralelo trabajan con controladores pic que realizan las conversiones necesarias no es conectar los 25 cablecitos asi nomas


----------



## Mandrake (Nov 25, 2008)

La mejor opcion es que cotices un convertidor de puerto serie a usb.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 25, 2008)

Mamu, no te bajonees por los que dicen es "imposible debido a su dificultad", si todo fuera imposible debido a su dificultad...............................
para mi lo mejor es que leas ese link para micros avr , que pienso que si está en c no va a ser tan dificil entender que es lo que hace el micro, para comunicarse.

experiencia propia: hace unos días vengo estudiando de forma autodidacta el puerto usb , (me he matado bastante el bocho) , pero algo he logrado cazar y pude hacer que el pci18f2550 se comportara como un puerto serie y se comunicara con la máquina.

consejo: a prueba y error se consiguen muchas cosas , trata de fabricar lo que querés si no te sale bueno... ya fue , pero si lo logras la satisfacción es enorme


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 14, 2008)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/control-dispositivos-traves-modulo-usb-pic18f2550-17458/

Hola a todos acá estoy desarrollando el tema de la comunicación del pic18f2550 con usb y visual basic.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 17, 2008)

La familia PIC18F2550, tiene un puerto paralelo maestro que es controlado por usb, por lo que se podría llegar a simular un puerto paralelo usando un PIC.


----------



## elbien (Dic 30, 2008)

buena noticia, resulta que SI se puede hacer con un avr atmega8, el circuito y todo esta basado en las librerias libusb, con drivers para windows, para los que quieren saber un poco mas, les comento que tambien tienen circuitos con drivers para puerto serie y interfaces HID (teclado y mouse) que no recquieren drivers y funcionan en windows y linux midi etc etc
el enlace es:
http://www.obdev.at/products/avrusb/index.html
los proyectos de ejemplo
http://www.obdev.at/products/avrusb/projects.html


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 1, 2009)

La verdad estuve viendo los enlaces y todos muy buenos, la verdad me gustaría ver la forma de pasar el código fuente del avr a pic y ver los resultados , pero la verdad tengo que aprender bastante más para hacerlo


----------



## molocas (Abr 1, 2009)

Estimados amigos , justo ahora estoy estudiando USB-PIC-USB , y la verdad
el proyecto de convertir paralelo_usb_paralelo, involucra mucho mas de lo que algunos imaginan.
Para comenzar debe fabricar una interfase USB que suministre los datos a la PC como son tipo de interfase, velocidad de transmision, nombre del fabricante etc, etc.
Despues de eso, desarrollar el software que enviara los datos de la PC a dicha interfase la que a su vez deberá convertir los datos en serie a datos paralelos para la impresora.
Y no quiero entrar en los detalles del Handshaking por que la impresora debe decir a la interfase cuando esta lista para recibir datos y la interfase a su vez hacer lo mismo hacia la PC.
O seaa ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ 
Alguien dijo por ahi, NO ES TRIVIAL.....
NO es imposible, pero te llevara un tiempazo estudiar programacion, minimo un Visual C++
para la interfase de la PC al microcontrolador, y Minimo un C18 para programar el PIC, además de estudiar todos los protocolos que involucra el increiblemente complicado puerto USB.
MaMu,    Tu diras..... mas yo dire  (consigue ese cable ) es mas si pagas el flete , te regalo uno.
Pero si tu intensión es aprender, adelante, acá te apoyamos.

Gracias por su atensión.


----------



## oscareev (Abr 2, 2009)

Cordial saludo.

Bueno como el tema supuestamente se esta complicando, le paso una pagina de un fabricante de circuitos integrados entre los cuales esta el que pasa de usb a serial y el que pasa de usb a paralelo y ellos mismos tienen los drivers solamente faltaria armarlos http://wch-ic.com/product/usb/ch340.asp.

suerte


----------



## camporicardo (Nov 16, 2009)

Amigo vea, no le preste atención a estos personajes que no hacen mas que frustrarlos:
1- si el cable no sirviera para nada no lo vendieran
2- cuando se tiene una necesidad si se puede resolver por uno mismo mejor (así cueste lo que cueste) se tendrá una gran satisfacción personal

yo no se como se arma este cable, si ya lo averiguaste me dices, pero se en donde lo venden en Colombia cuesta algo así como $400000 colombianos al rededor de $15 us, así que no es tan costoso como te lo dijeron en este foro.

adiós


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 26, 2009)

Por estos lares sale 25 ARS algo así como 6,50 USD y no hay que soldar cablecitos ni importar algún chip especializado.
No se cuanto cobras la hora de trabajo, pero calculo que si te lleva mas de 1 hora hacerlo ya estarías perdiendo plata.


----------



## michael scofield (Sep 9, 2010)

bla bla bla lo unico que valee la pena de todos es lo qeu dijo limber para un grabador pic eso seria copado lastima que el conversor ya existe armarlo sale caro y el trabajo de soft es un re laburo con visual basic asi que olvidate compra el cable que viene con drivers y fue salu2


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 22, 2010)

Los dispositivos USB que emulan puertos serie o paralelos NO SE PUEDEN MANEJAR como los puertos serie y paralelos originales.
Si antes de empezar a programar *hubieran estudiado algo de hardware y de software* se darían cuenta que no pueden usarlos por que para eso hay que "conversar" con el device driver que emula el puerto en cuestión...y que por supuesto, es muy poco probable que los deje acceder a líneas individuales de cada puerto.


----------



## KODIAK_1000 (Nov 24, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Los dispositivos USB que emulan puertos serie o paralelos NO SE PUEDEN MANEJAR como los puertos serie y paralelos originales.
> Si antes de empezar a programar *hubieran estudiado algo de hardware y de software* se darían cuenta que no pueden usarlos por que para eso hay que "conversar" con el device driver que emula el puerto en cuestión...y que por supuesto, es muy poco probable que los deje acceder a líneas individuales de cada puerto.




Pues no es lo mismo que opinan algunos que afirman que se puede enviar el puerto, ya que los puertos virtuales tambien poseen una direccion, si enviamos un dato a esa direccion simplemente deberia salir por ahi ese dato, estoy investigando y espero lograrlo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 24, 2010)

KODIAK_1000 dijo:
			
		

> Pues no es lo mismo que opinan algunos que afirman que se puede enviar el puerto, ya que los puertos virtuales tambien poseen una direccion, si enviamos un dato a esa direccion simplemente deberia salir por ahi ese dato


  
Para hacértelo breve:
El que te dijo eso *NO TIENE LA MAS PALIDA IDEA NI DE SOFTWARE NI DE HARDWARE*!


----------



## KODIAK_1000 (Nov 24, 2010)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> No es solo enviar el dato a la dirección que crea...sino que tenés que estudiar como el driver permite la entrada y salida de datos...y luego ver como crear una librería que te permita acceder a ese driver para poder acceder al control de los datos...el problema está que dudo mucho que encuentres la manera de comunicarte con el driver por generalmente esos dispositivo están orientados para el control de impresoras i/o scanner viejos con puerto paralelo
> 
> PD: Recomiendo que estudies como hacer tu interfaz para control usando directamente el USB...no una EMULACIÓN...no tiene sentido. Para esto podés buscar información en el framework de microchip que muestra como se hace eso...o pasarte por mi hilo donde vas a ver como creamos las aplicaciones:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/control-dispositivos-traves-modulo-usb-pic18f2550-17458/




OK, Olvide mencionar que estoy utilizando las librerias llamadas io.cpp e io.h, ademas de cargar LoadIODLL, el tema es que esas librerias permiten la comunicacion facilemente sin tener que realizar el codigo de comunicacion, que ya he probado exitosamente por puerto paralelo, mi duda ahora es si estan adecuadas a la entrada y salida de datos solo paralelo?


----------



## Fernando Borba (May 16, 2011)

Alguien ha podido sacar algo en claro?, yo me compre un cable adaptador de usb a lpt de 25pines pensando en poder usarlo para control de cargas con una pequeña aplicacion en VB, pero solo me funciona con la impresora, y en el administrador de dispositivos no aparece ningun LPT (tengo una netbook solo con puertos usb y win 7).
Si alguien sabe si estos adaptadores comerciales se pueden usar en aplicaciones simples como con VB y programadores tipo D.Tait, me avise por favor.
Gracias.


----------



## seramaco (Jun 29, 2011)

Buenas tardes, tengo un problema similar al de Fernando Borba, la cuestion es que tengo un programador para cpld y fpga llamado parallel downloada cable (parallel 3) que se cominica con el pc por pueto paralelo pero no dispongo de esos puertos en mi PC por esto me compre un cable UsB a paralelo pero no me sirve porque el software de Xilinx para este programador solo reconoce puertos LPT y el cable me aparece como usb con la descripcion: compatibilidad para impresoras.

Quisiera saber si hay la manera de configurar este cable  para que me aparezca como LPT o que otra solucion habria.

Muchas gracias por su colaboracion.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 29, 2011)

A mi se me quemó el puerto serie del pc y la única solución total fue comprar una tarjeta pci con dos serie y un paralelo, eso si que ve "de verdad", los usb van "casi siempre" nada mas.


----------



## djrichineon (Ago 10, 2011)

Necesito armar algo que se conecte a través del USB pero que se reconozca como
Portcom.. Porque existen adaptadores de USB a paralelo, pero son de impresora y se reconocen
Como adaptador de impresora, la idea es programar sistemas de radio pima, y la interface es DB25 (paralelo)
Y el software para programar te deja elegir puertos com.. Y quiero poder hacerlo porque la idea es hacerlo con una
Notebook media nueva que solo tiene USB.. Gracias a todos los que me den una mano,
La verdad estoy necesitando una mano porque es para trabajar.. Si alguien tiene idea de como
Hacer para que a través del USB pueda adaptar paralelo DB25 y lo reconozca como puerto com en la maquina para
Que el software me deje elegirlo, porque no esta echo para trabajar con USB.. Pero 
No tengo alternativa.. Gracias a todos los que me puedan ayudar, saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 10, 2011)

No es tan facil como crees... pero si hay adaptadores USB-Paralelo como lo que necesitas.... dale una buscada cuestan alrededor de 150usd...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 10, 2011)

> Necesito armar algo que se conecte a través del USB pero que se reconozca como
> Portcom.. Porque existen adaptadores de USB a paralelo, pero son de impresora y se reconocen
> Como adaptador de impresora, la idea es programar sistemas de radio pima, y la interface es DB25 (paralelo)
> Y el software para programar te deja elegir puertos com.. Y quiero poder hacerlo porque la idea es hacerlo con una
> Notebook media nueva que solo tiene USB



Entre un puerto COM virtual y un puerto LPT virtual existen diferencias. El primero te genera un puerto serie virtual y el segundo un puerto paralelo virtual.
Hacer lo que pretendes no es fácil . pero tampoco es imposible. Los cables que vienen comercialmente como vos decís solo funcionan con impresoras..por que el driver de dichos cables está diseñado para que así sea...pero en el fondo es un conversor USB-PARALELO común y corriente.
Según mi punto de vista podrías hacer 2 cosas:

- Diseñar un driver desde 0 para el cable que te permita comunicarte con tu software.
- Diseñar un conversor desde 0 ....

Para el primer caso necesitas datos del fabricante que casi nunca te los dá....por lo tanto no es viable. 

Para el segundo caso es muy viable y se podría decir que es sencillo depende de donde lo mires...en internet y en este mismo foro hay ejemplos de como emular un puerto serie, pero no paralelo. Lo que tendrías que hacer vos es un descriptor de USB para poder emular el protocolo que usa el puerto paralelo de la PC y luego implementar funciones de control en un lenguaje determinado para PIC o AVR...o el microcontrolador que sepas usar (siempre y cuando tenga USB incorporado).

Un saludo !


----------



## djrichineon (Ago 11, 2011)

Moyano Jonathan, es una idea fabulosa, yo trabajo junto a un técnico y a un ingeniero programador..
Vamos a poner en marcha la idea en unas horas, en este momento son las 09:15 en montevideo-uruguay,
Y cuando pueda tener concluido el tema lo subo a el foro, yo creo que hay buenos técnicos en este foro,
Y agradezco la ayuda que se brindan unos a otros.. Gracias otra vez, saludos !!


----------



## seaarg (Ago 11, 2011)

djrichineon dijo:


> Necesito armar algo que se conecte a través del USB pero que se reconozca como
> Portcom.. Porque existen adaptadores de USB a paralelo, pero son de impresora y se reconocen
> Como adaptador de impresora, la idea es programar sistemas de radio pima, y la interface es DB25 (paralelo)
> Y el software para programar te deja elegir puertos com.. Y quiero poder hacerlo porque la idea es hacerlo con una
> ...



Perdon, me armaste lio. Que tiene que ver el puerto paralelo en todo esto? Segun tu descripcion la interface es DB25, eso es puerto serie RS232. Si asi fuera viene un cable conversor rs232-usb bien barato cuyo driver te crea un com virtual.

Ahora, si la interfaz es realmente puerto paralelo, y tu soft conecta a puerto COM (cosa rara esa mezcla) bien podrias usar un pic con usb, como el 18F2550 y sus salidas a paralelo. El soft del micro convertiria el byte que entra por usb a 8 bits en los pines del integrado.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 11, 2011)

> Perdon, me armaste lio. Que tiene que ver el puerto paralelo en todo esto? Segun tu descripcion la interface es DB25, eso es puerto serie RS232. Si asi fuera viene un cable conversor rs232-usb bien barato cuyo driver te crea un com virtual.


 Yo entendí mal....creía que por el formato del conector la interface era por puerto paralelo.



> Me parece buena la idea del pic seaarg, pero tenes algun circuito de que es lo que lleva
> Para armarlo? Sabes si alguien lo tiene o lo hizo?



Si es un puerto serie como dice seaarg..no hace falta programar nada...podés usar un chip dedicado a la conversión como el FTDI232.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 11, 2011)

Jojojo... eso est abien revoltoso USB/LPT COM SERIAL PARALELO... 

si es usb/serial ya venden los conversores y bien economicos.... max 20usd... (traen dentro un FT232)...


----------



## djrichineon (Ago 11, 2011)

Moyano Jonathan la conexión de la interface de programación se conecta al puerto paralelo de la pc, pero como la que tengo no lo
Tiene, tiene que ser por USB, entonces tengo que armar algo que se conecte por USB a la pc y salga por puerto paralelo (DB25),
Y en ese puerto conectar el programador de radio que tengo, pero el que va a la pc por USB y sale por paralelo en el otro extremo
Del cable tiene que reconocerse en la pc como puerto com.. Porque el mismo software que se usa para programar las radio pima, te deja elegir en que puerto com vas a trabajar.. Se entiende? Estoy en linea por las dudas, saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 11, 2011)

Algo anda raro...

El puerto LPT es paralelo y viene en DB25

el Puerto COM es Serial y viene en DB25 y DB9

a menos que me haya perdido de algo lo que necesitas es un conversor USB/Serial.. conector DB25.. si los hay o los puedes hacer relativamente sencillo... lo mas dificil es soldar el FT232 que viene en SMD...


----------



## lubeck (Ago 11, 2011)

Prodrias poner un screen donde se configura el soft de dicho instrumento(pima) donde te pide que sea COM??


----------



## djrichineon (Ago 11, 2011)

En el software pide en que com vas a trabajar, pero es paralelo.. El tema es que ni idea que es el screen que me decis
No se que es..


----------



## lubeck (Ago 11, 2011)

mmm para poder darte un buen consejo imagino que todos necestaran(emos) aclarar si es serial o paralelo..

ejemplo: 
yo tengo un multimetro serial y para configurarlo es asi...


si yo pidiera un conversor... rapidamente me dirian... aaaaahhh.. lo que necesitas es un conversor USB/Serial.... y ya todo el rollo... ahora solo estamos adivinando si lo que necesitas es serial o paralelo....


----------



## djrichineon (Ago 11, 2011)

Lo que necesito es que el que va a la compu es USB y el otro extremo sea una ficha hembra DB25 y es paralelo.. Y en el programa cuando configuro el puerto me dice como la foto que pusiste recién, se entiende?


----------



## lubeck (Ago 11, 2011)

Pues  honestamente es la primera vez en mis 30 años atras de un pc, que veo que el COM sea Paralelo... asi que yo no puedo ayudarte...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 11, 2011)

djrichineon, haber....

Acá hay un problema y es que no nos estás especificando que tipo de comunicación nos estás planteando. Para poder ayudarte realmente nos vas a tener que mostrar una captura de pantalla con la configuración del software que estás usando.

Un saludo !


----------



## seaarg (Ago 11, 2011)

Para programar un pic usb, fijate en el tutorial de moyano jonathan sobre el 18f2550. Ahi tenes como usar la clase CDC para generar un COM virtual con el mismo. (Esquematicos, etc).

Por otro lado, estamos confundidos aca. DB25 NO es paralelo, es serial. El puerto paralelo es centronics. Si el soft de configuracion te pide que elijas un puerto COM, el soft es serial. Te alcanzaria con un cable hecho con el FT232 como te sugieren los foristas. Dichos cables tienen una ficha DB9, que tendrias que reemplazar por una DB25.

un puerto COM no se hace paralelo. Quiza sea que te estas confundiendo porque la ficha DB25 es "parecida" a la del puerto paralelo, pero aun asi es serial. (Tiene tx,rx y un monton de pines de control, en cambio el paralelo tiene 8 bits de datos y otros tantos de control)


----------



## juanito90 (Jul 3, 2012)

yo acabo de adquirir tmb un cable de usb-paralelo de steren, llo compre con el fin de poder controlar un motor paso a paso mediante visual basic 6 mi pregunta seria como dirigir la informacion hacia el usb, que direccion tendria que utilizar si alguien podria sacarme de esa duda....


----------



## analogico (Jul 3, 2012)

juanito90 dijo:
			
		

> yo acabo de adquirir tmb un cable de usb-paralelo de steren, llo compre con el fin de poder controlar un motor paso a paso mediante visual basic 6 mi pregunta seria como dirigir la informacion hacia el usb, que direccion tendria que utilizar si alguien podria sacarme de esa duda....



ese cable no sirve
solo sirve para converir las impresoras paralelas en usb

si existiese la manera de usarlo deberias escribir tu propio driver

mejor usa una tarjeta pci
o usa un pic  con conexion serial por que el cable usb-serial si sirve para trabajar con pic


----------



## capitanp (Jul 3, 2012)

seguro es un emulador de puerto paralelo entonces emulara en la direccion asignada el puerto paralelo

378h
37Fh

Para LPT1

sino por aca 3BCh - 3BFh. *378h* - *37Fh*. 278h - 27Fh


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Jul 3, 2012)

juanito90 dijo:
			
		

> yo acabo de adquirir tmb un cable de usb-paralelo de steren, llo compre con el fin de poder controlar un motor paso a paso mediante visual basic 6 mi pregunta seria como dirigir la informacion hacia el usb, que direccion tendria que utilizar si alguien podria sacarme de esa duda....



No te sirve , hubieras preguntado antes de comprarlo


----------



## Rigoyui (May 21, 2017)

Qué tal, estoy realizando un proyecto de programación en C/C++ para la Universidad. Mi proyecto consta de un sistema de riego automatizado, el cual, incluye la utilización del puerto paralelo para la activación de unas bombas de agua. Ya tengo el circuito que utilizaré y el código, sólo que para lograr enviar los datos por medio del puerto paralelo necesito la dirección física de este.

Mi PC es una actual, por lo que no cuenta con puerto paralelo, entonces decidí comprar un adaptador USB-Paralelo para intentar enviar los datos a través de este. El problema es que a la hora de conectar el adaptador, en el administrador de dispositivos, la PC lo detecta como un bus serie universal (USB), específicamente como: "Compatibilidad con impresoras USB" y al entrar en "propiedades" la ubicación del dispositivo aparece como: "Port_#0001.Hub_#0001". El problema es que no sé si esa dirección se pueda agregar en C, las direcciones que he visto están en hexadecimal.


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 21, 2017)

Tal vez puedas encontrar la dirección en los detalles del dispositivo.

Aquí, por ejemplo:

Ver el archivo adjunto 156501​


----------



## Nuyel (May 22, 2017)

En mi notebook aparece en la pestaña "Recursos" como Intervalo E/S 378 - 37B pero quiero aclarar que es un puerto nativo que posee (aunque para usarlo requiero un dock), esto ocurre por que el sistema asigna una dirección de memoria al bus, pero no es viable este todo en un puerto USB ya que este no se lee por una dirección de memoria sino por un end point.

Uno de los problemas es que la mayoría de esos adaptadores son diseñados para impresoras y llevan una interfaz estandarizadas, esto hace que si no cumples el protocolo el controlador falla. No cualquiera tiene un control directo a las líneas, te recomendaría en tal caso buscar mejores alternativas, por ejemplo aquí hay proyectos de DAQ empleando el PIC18F4550, tendrías entradas y salidas digitales incluidas algunas análogas por una interfaz USB.


----------



## Scooter (May 22, 2017)

Que yo sepa no se puede hacer lo que pretendes.
Dirección física no tienen.


----------



## Rigoyui (May 23, 2017)

Entiendo, pues que mal. ¿Creen que utilizando arduino sea más sencillo? Por cierto, muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 23, 2017)

Scooter dijo:
			
		

> Que yo sepa no se puede hacer lo que pretendes.
> Dirección física no tienen.


Se puede hacer pero "hablando" directamente con el driver USB. Aún así no es posible usar tan fácilmente las líneas I/O del puerto paralelo como en los viejos modelos.


----------



## analogico (May 23, 2017)

Rigoyui dijo:
			
		

> Entiendo, pues que mal. ¿Creen que utilizando arduino sea más sencillo? Por cierto, muchas gracias a todos.



no se puede hacer y es mas sencillo que uses una pc vieja que tenga el puerto


----------



## Nuyel (May 24, 2017)

Pues con Arduino los datos pasan por el puerto serie virtual, igual es relativamente fácil.


----------

